# Radio DJ



## thaliesantema (Jan 2, 2009)

Greetings,

I am looking into the possibility of moving to Spain. I have a background in cultural anthropology and multi-media studies and I have been working as a radio host and producer of the radio show called 'Pandemic Pulse' in Canada for the past six years. I carry a E.U. Passport and would love to move back to Europe, preferably Spain.

I am interested in seeking employment either in radio or the music industry and I would be very grateful for any advice from individuals that already reside in Spain.


Looking forward to hearing from you,

Thalie Santema


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Coincidence you have a parallel life to a friend of mine. If you speak to Keith Nicol [email protected] I am sure he will try to help. 

Radio DJ in expatshire? Mmm, probably no pay at all and you might even be forced to raise funds for your own broadcasting. Vanity broadcasting at its best!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess you could search the net for the local ex-pat radio stations here and send em your CV. The radio station I listen to is "Spectrum FM" that covers southern Spain, so that could be a start?????

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good idea, JoJo. You will find a list of radio stations on Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info if you want a start but as with all things Spain an enchufe will usually be needed to open the right door. 

Trevor at Tower Dave at Wave in Torrevieja might be interested ...but would not be interested in paying you.


----------

